# Calendar of Forum Meets, 2016



## Northerner

OK, this is what I am proposing for this year, please feel free to add your comments! 

All dates are Saturdays.

March 12th - Southampton

April 16th - London

May 21st - Norwich

June 11th - Glasgow

July 16th - Manchester

August 23rd - Tolpuddle

September 10th - Birmingham

November 12th - London (Forum's 8th birthday)

November 19th - Leeds (Forum's 8th birthday)


----------



## AlisonM

PIP decision, and rail engineering works permitting, I'll be in Glasgow for the June one.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Looks like a spot of Christmas shopping in Leeds is in order!


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'll know more of what I'm doing nearer the time but all being well it'll be Manchester or Birmingham for me.


----------



## Robin

Southampton are at home to Liverpool on 19th March. Just saying, you know how noisy the pub got last time....though it did clear out at 3pm!


----------



## Carolg

Glasgow for me please


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> Southampton are at home to Liverpool on 19th March. Just saying, you know how noisy the pub got last time....though it did clear out at 3pm!


Good point, have changed it to 12 March!


----------



## Stitch147

Won't be able to make the first London one in April as I'll be in sunny lanzarote, but will definitely be at the November one in London.


----------



## Lindarose

Norwich is a definate for me. There's a good weatherspoons not far from train station which would be ideal if you want any venue ideas? 
May manage a London one too!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Norwich is a definate for me. There's a good weatherspoons not far from train station which would be ideal if you want any venue ideas?
> May manage a London one too!


Great - what's it called?


----------



## Lindarose

It's the Queen of Iceni at Riverside.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> It's the Queen of Iceni at Riverside.


Thanks, I'll make a note!  Let me guess, they serve 'Boudicca Beer'?


----------



## Lindarose

Ha ha  
We have Wherry here! Hubby reckons its the best!


----------



## Mark T

As long as the current rail works clear I should be good for both the London ones.

Currently they have bus replacement services along the London to Norwich route on weekends!


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> As long as the current rail works clear I should be good for both the London ones.
> 
> Currently they have bus replacement services along the London to Norwich route on weekends!


Oh dear! Do they have any projected dates for completion?


----------



## pottersusan

Southampton for me


----------



## Northerner

pottersusan said:


> Southampton for me


Yay!  I look forward to meeting you Susan


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Do they have any projected dates for completion?


In theory it's supposed to complete by the first weekend in April - but we will see.

It's some work for crossrail and overhead line replacement for the entire line (bits at a time).


----------



## Robin

pottersusan said:


> Southampton for me


Southampton for me too, from Oxfordshire it's a dead straight line right to the carpark behind the pub!


----------



## pottersusan

I'm really looking forward to meeting all these people I've been talking to for years!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

Well obviously i will be at the Southampton one. I will try London in April but it's not a definite, will know nearer the time. Same with Birmingham


----------



## Bessiemay

Birmingham. All being well!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Looks like it will be lonely in Leeds


----------



## Pine Marten

I can't do the April London one as I'm already booked for something, but I'll aim to do the one in November - I missed it last time as I was at a meeting all day!


----------



## Nick Jones

Leeds or mancs best for me


----------



## Stitch147

I will hopefully try and get along to another one somewhere (public transport permitting).


----------



## SB2015

I am looking forward to the meet up in London, probably in Nov and March, depending on progress with my recovery.  Are these at lunchtime or in the evening


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> I am looking forward to the meet up in London, probably in Nov and March, depending on progress with my recovery.  Are these at lunchtime or in the evening


We normally start at around 11 am until around 4-5pm, but people can drop in when they want and stay as long as they want - it's all very informal, we don't have guest speakers or anything, just a chat!


----------



## Cowboy Bob

Norwich for me. Not a fan of that Wetherspoons (it's actually a Lloyds so has a club rather than pub atmosphere) but I'll still be there if that's the consensus. Compleat Angler or Coach And Horses would also be good options being just as close to the station (the latter being a brew pub being a huge plus as well IMO)


----------



## SB2015

Thanks for the info about timings for the meet ups.
I am now planning to make it to the April London meeting and I hope that I will have the opportunity to meet up with people who have given such good support online.


----------



## Lindarose

Great to see a Norwich fan Bob!  I suggested the spoons as know that's a frequently visited meeting place for folks on here. But I'm certainly happy to meet elsewhere


----------



## Northerner

I usually pick a Wetherspoons as they tend to be quite big places and food and drink is relatively cheap, but happy to go to an alternative if they are likely to allow for an unplanned number of people turning up!  Sometimes we get 3 or 4 people, but we once got 35!


----------



## HOBIE

You also know what you get at a Weatherspoons. Nice buildings, good beer, Cheap food.


----------



## KookyCat

Leeds or Manchester for me I think.  The Manchester date is perilously close to a friends 40th so depends on whether she opts for that weekend or the one after, will see if I can pin her down!


----------



## mum2westiesGill

Northerner if you want any venue ideas Scarborough has a JD Wetherspoon which is across the road from the train station & also on the main high street with lots of shops etc. If you want to check it out it's called The Lord Roseberry.


----------



## mum2westiesGill

The Lord Roseberry, Scarborough 

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pubs/all-pubs/england/north-yorkshire/the-lord-rosebery-scarborough


----------



## Northerner

I love Scarborough Gill, but the problem is that it's quite hard to get there for a lot of people. Nothing to stop you from arranging your own meet up there though, for more local folk!


----------



## Well.legless.69

Will try get to Glasgow one


----------



## HOBIE

Lynn Davies said:


> Looks like it will be lonely in Leeds


I was working in Leeds last year. 3 re-wires. Next to Rounhay park. Was good place


----------



## stephknits

Norwich would be my local one, but unfortunately I am working that Saturday, plus it is my wedding. Anniversary and youngest daughters birthday...


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Norwich would be my local one, but unfortunately I am working that Saturday, plus it is my wedding. Anniversary and youngest daughters birthday...


The dates are just suggestions and can be changed if another date would be better for people


----------



## Bloden

Will try and come to the Manchester meet on July 16th. Hope you can convince your friend Kooky - I'd love to meet you and Patty!


----------



## AlisonM

I've worked it out and will definitely be at the Glasgow meet. Might make London in November as well, but that's less likely as I have a Birthday trip to The Smoke planned with my Pal L for a long weekend at the end of September. Not sure I can manage it physically or financially twice in so short a space of time.


----------



## Northerner

That will be great Alison  I need to look into travel to Glasgow - not sure I can cope with Megabus again, having done it twice.


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> That will be great Alison  I need to look into travel to Glasgow - not sure I can cope with Megabus again, having done it twice.


I bet that was a killer, I did it to Inverness from London once, never, never, never again.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> I bet that was a killer, I did it to Inverness from London once, never, never, never again.


Wouldn't have been too bad if it was door to door, it's the thought of then crossing London and catching another train and bus to get home that's the killer  Cheap though, I managed a return trip to Glasgow for £31


----------



## Annette

Will try for the Birmingham one, though it does depend on what OH wants to do for his birthday (week before). Possibly also the Leeds one, if I can tie it in to a family visit, we shall have to see nearer the time...


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> Will try for the Birmingham one, though it does depend on what OH wants to do for his birthday (week before). Possibly also the Leeds one, if I can tie it in to a family visit, we shall have to see nearer the time...


Hope you can make both!


----------



## Lynn Davies

*sings* All by myself!


----------



## Flutterby

I have just written the Birmingham one in my diary. So far nothing else on that day but we are awaiting a wedding invitation and no idea when that will be. That would be the only thing that might affect it.


----------



## Northerner

Flutterby said:


> I have just written the Birmingham one in my diary. So far nothing else on that day but we are awaiting a wedding invitation and no idea when that will be. That would be the only thing that might affect it.


I'll issue an edict banning all weddings on that day then. I'll put your name on it, if that's all right?


----------



## AJLang

Tee hee after checking if my drinking pal @Flutterby was going to Birmingham I've also put it in my diary. Northerner I'm not sure what we will be up to this year. Glitter last year, thanks to Karen, and hair styling the year before thanks to both of you


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Tee hee after checking if my drinking pal @Flutterby was going to Birmingham I've also put it in my diary. Northerner I'm not sure what we will be up to this year. Glitter last year, thanks to Karen, and hair styling the year before thanks to both of you


Who knows what will be all the rage in 2016?


----------



## Alan.tnh

I'm Going to try for the Glasgow Mtg, It does clash with England's opening game of the Euros. This means lots of scots supporting Russia. 8 o'clock kick off tho.


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> Who knows what will be all the rage in 2016?


I'm not sure but you should be worried


----------



## Northerner

Alan.tnh said:


> I'm Going to try for the Glasgow Mtg, It does clash with England's opening game of the Euros. This means lots of scots supporting Russia. 8 o'clock kick off tho.


We should be home and tucked up before then


----------



## AlisonM

Alan.tnh said:


> I'm Going to try for the Glasgow Mtg, It does clash with England's opening game of the Euros. This means lots of scots supporting Russia. 8 o'clock kick off tho.


But naturally! See you in Glasgow hopefully.


----------



## Val999

Lindarose said:


> Ha ha
> We have Wherry here! Hubby reckons its the best!


Its my favourite too Lindarose. I should be able to make the Norwich meet, is it still in the Queen of Iceni. I've not been there but will get the train down from North Walsham and I'm sure I'll find it.


----------



## Lindarose

As far as I know it's still going to be there Val. I've been a few times and it's a typical weatherspoons in a nice setting by the river. 
Will be great to meet you


----------



## Val999

Be great to meet you as well Lindarose. I am very much the newbie been only recently diagnosed but as there is a meet in Norwich be nice to meet a few folk face to face.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Just seen these! I'll be attending the Manchester and Leeds ones!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Lynn Davies said:


> *sings* All by myself!



You'll have me, Lynn!!


----------



## EmmyBuzz

I'll see closer to the time but I may try and come to one of the meets possibly Birmingham (I think it's on my Saturday off!) it would be nice to meet some of you guys


----------



## Northerner

EmmyBuzz said:


> I'll see closer to the time but I may try and come to one of the meets possibly Birmingham (I think it's on my Saturday off!) it would be nice to meet some of you guys


It would be great to meet you @EmmyBuzz


----------



## Lynn Davies

Rosiecarmel said:


> You'll have me, Lynn!!



Whoooohoooo!  Party time!!!


----------



## gail1

nolrwich for me my home city if anyone wants to meet at train station or bus station let me know and will gladly meet/greet people


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> nolrwich for me my home city if anyone wants to meet at train station or bus station let me know and will gladly meet/greet people


Yay!


----------



## MarkT

I'm off for the London one in November, so it is in the diary. (In pen, not pencil)


----------



## Northerner

MarkT said:


> I'm off for the London one in November, so it is in the diary. (In pen, not pencil)


Good news @MarkT - I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Stitch147

I'm looking forward to the London one.


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> Just seen these! I'll be attending the Manchester and Leeds ones!


Oo, oo, I'm planning on going to the Manchester meet - can't wait to meet you, Rosie!


----------



## Bloden

Rosiecarmel said:


> You'll have me, Lynn!!


You too (in Manchester), Lynn? Fab!!


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> You too (in Manchester), Lynn? Fab!!


I'll be posting details of Manchester later today  I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Copepod

Assuming I'm still living in Yorkshire on 19th Nov (not a given, after referendum result), I'll be at Leeds meet. But I won't stay too late as I'll on be registration duty at a fell navigation race in Peak District at 7am on Sunday! If people are prepared to take bus from railway station, I'd like to suggest licensed cafe / bar at Seven Arts in Chapel Allerton - see http://www.sevenleeds.co.uk/cafe-bar/ Sample menu, with food service times here: http://www.sevenleeds.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/website-menu-16.05.08.pdf Admittedly I've only been there on weekday evenings for films on Monday night and Cafe Scientifique on Tuesday evenings, so it might be too busy on a Saturday. if meeting in city centre, I spotted a few interesting looking places when I went to Leeds Waterfront Festival today. Or Leeds City Museum is open 11:00 to 17:00 on Saturdays, and has a good cafe, with lots of seating. In November, I doubt we'd be outside, unlike today!http://www.leeds.gov.uk/museumsandgalleries/Pages/leedscitymuseum/Visitor-Information.aspx


----------



## Peapod87

Ooh can you come to Cambridge  I will try and make one will be lovely to meet you all x


----------



## grainger

Determined to make one of these this year so London is now in the calendar for November. 

Looking forward to meeting you all finally!


----------



## Northerner

grainger said:


> Determined to make one of these this year so London is now in the calendar for November.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all finally!


Hurrah! I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Lindarose

I'm going to go to the London meet. Hoping to get some cheap train tickets.


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I'm going to go to the London meet. Hoping to get some cheap train tickets.


Yayy!!! London is usually good for train bargains


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin

I shall try and get to the London meet. Will see nearer the time


----------



## Carol F

We would be happy to come along to the Glasgow date...


----------



## Northerner

Carol F said:


> We would be happy to come along to the Glasgow date...


I'm afraid Glasgow's been and gone for this year Carol, hoping for another next year and to see you there


----------



## Carolg

Hi Carol. Thought I'd missed something. Hello


----------



## Carol F

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid Glasgow's been and gone for this year Carol, hoping for another next year and to see you there


----------



## Carol F

Sorry I read it as dates for next year...duh...


----------



## Carolg

I've felt daft before having read an interesting thread, and thought oh dear, then realised its years past. Definitely "duh" moments for me


----------



## Northerner

Carol F said:


> Sorry I read it as dates for next year...duh...


That's OK - see you next year!  I'll post dates for 2017 in January


----------



## HOBIE

I hope there is no Myters at Tollpudle meet ! (I remember that from history at school)


----------



## pottersusan

The good people of Dorset are girding their loins ready for invasion by people with weird forms of diabetes!


----------



## Simon Coey

Great idea - pity there's no Northern Ireland dates, but maybe not that many Northern Ireland users?


----------



## Lindarose

I've been checking for cheap Norwich to London train tickets for a few weeks now and they are all coming up at £51.20 each way!  Hoping some cheaper ones may come up soon as that's crazy money.


----------



## Northerner

Simon Coey said:


> Great idea - pity there's no Northern Ireland dates, but maybe not that many Northern Ireland users?


I'm afraid not Simon - we do have a few members in NI, but it is a bit more difficult to get to for others who live across the water. Perhaps one day - pass the word around about the forum at your surgery and local Diabetes UK group and we might get a few more!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I've been checking for cheap Norwich to London train tickets for a few weeks now and they are all coming up at £51.20 each way!  Hoping some cheaper ones may come up soon as that's crazy money.


That is ridiculous!  I bought two singles and paid a total of £47.20 return from Southampton to Norwich in May - surely there will be a cheaper price available soon! I know Gail has managed to get some bargain fares in the past


----------



## Lindarose

I know. Never been that expensive before. I'm on the email alert but they haven't sent anything. Will keep checking


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> I know. Never been that expensive before. I'm on the email alert but they haven't sent anything. Will keep checking


Cheaper fares are normally put out 12 weeks beforehand, so maybe the cheaper ones haven't been put on yet (I think it's about 12 weeks away). I just checked returns to Leeds from here and it's £133!  Rail fares really are outrageous


----------



## Lindarose

I'll keep checking. On the main site there is something about Advance tickets now on sale for travel up to 4th November so maybe any time now. I'm ready to grab them!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

My London-Birmingham return for the meeting on 10 September was...wait for it...£11 (+ a 75p booking fee).  I could hardly believe it. I hope there are equally good deals waiting for you. 

I booked flights this week that cost £160...but by the time all the extras had been added the total was £555.65


----------



## Northerner

Marsbartoastie said:


> My London-Birmingham return for the meeting on 10 September was...wait for it...£11 (+ a 75p booking fee).  I could hardly believe it. I hope there are equally good deals waiting for you.
> 
> I booked flights this week that cost £160...but by the time all the extras had been added the total was £555.65


Wow, that is an excellent fare for Brum!  Airline fares are ludicrous these days  I often think it is the kind of 'service' that the current government want us to have in our health service - plenty of 'choices' that usually aren't real choices, and where you have to cobble together endless options to get what you (and most people) need  It's an illusion of choice that probably turns out more expensive than it used to be. Train fares aren't far off a lot of the time.


----------



## Lindarose

Just got an email from Abelio trains that advance tickets to London now on sale for 12th Nov.  So spent passed half hour trying to remember passwords for my account and PayPal. Missed the £9 - my goodness they go quick - but still got a bargain there and back for £22.50. Happy days!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Just got an email from Abelio trains that advance tickets to London now on sale for 12th Nov.  So spent passed half hour trying to remember passwords for my account and PayPal. Missed the £9 - my goodness they go quick - but still got a bargain there and back for £22.50. Happy days!


Ah fabulous!  That's quite a turnaround in prices!


----------



## grovesy

That is still cheap as it is about that from Essex into London!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Lindarose said:


> Just got an email from Abelio trains that advance tickets to London now on sale for 12th Nov.  So spent passed half hour trying to remember passwords for my account and PayPal. Missed the £9 - my goodness they go quick - but still got a bargain there and back for £22.50. Happy days!


I'm so glad.  Look forward to meeting you in London.


----------



## Lindarose

Yes I'm really looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## Stitch147

The London meet up is looking good.


----------



## MarkT

Have I missed anything? just wondered if the London meet location been posted yet


----------



## Northerner

MarkT said:


> Have I missed anything? just wondered if the London meet location been posted yet


Hi @Mark T - I haven't posted a thread for the November London Meet yet, but the details will be the same as for the April 16th - London meet  Hope you can come along!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> Hi @Mark T - I haven't posted a thread for the November London Meet yet, but the details will be the same as for the April 16th - London meet  Hope you can come along!


Oh dear, two @MarkT @Mark T on the forums


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Oh dear, two @MarkT @Mark T on the forums


I know, for goodness sake don't start using the same avatar!


----------



## Mark T

Northerner said:


> I know, for goodness sake don't start using the same avatar!


Ah, I'll just change mine to avoid confusion then


----------



## Northerner

Mark T said:


> Ah, I'll just change mine to avoid confusion then


You shouldn't mess with a moderator's mind like this!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> You shouldn't mess with a moderator's mind like this!




Our beloved moderator is a simple soul. He wanders aimlessly around the Diabetes UK forum picking flowers and whistlng a merry ditty to himself. Such a picture of serenity. I really get the guilties sometimes working out new ways to make him earn his corn by being a complete bloody nuisance to him.


Hello Alan luv, you alright?


----------



## Northerner

Your name is on the list @Diabeticliberty !


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Hi. Any info re Leeds meet?


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi. Any info re Leeds meet?


Haven't decided on a venue yet - will post up details nearer the time


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Just booked my ticket to Leeds.  Hurrah!


----------



## Tezzz

I will do my best to get to the London meet.

I would love to go to Leeds... I'll check the cheap coach fares. Is the "kick off" about 11am?


----------



## Hazel

Northerner- any word on a venue for Leeds yet?

At time of writing I doubt Carol.will be attending, but I have my tickets


----------



## mikeyB

I don't know about dates for next year, but could I put in a plea for The Glasgow meet to be after the Easter weekend? That's when the summer timetable for ferries, with early and late departures, starts, and I could spend a few hours there and still get home in time to cook for Sarah. I'll be coming in a taxi, and careering around the place in an electric wheelchair.

Course, if you don't want me there...and for gods sake don't take a vote on that...just book it in winter when half the ferries are cancelled due to the weather. Pretty please


----------



## SB2015

Hi northerner,

Hoping to make the next London meet up, even if briefly as I have another meeting in london on the same day. 

In planning for next year is the any chance of liaising with adult care events date organisers to avoid a clash.  It is great that they are finally providing full day events for any adults with T1 (it has been a battle to get them to allow people in if they are over 30!!!) so it would be good to avoid clashes if possible.


----------



## Northerner

SB2015 said:


> Hi northerner,
> 
> Hoping to make the next London meet up, even if briefly as I have another meeting in london on the same day.
> 
> In planning for next year is the any chance of liaising with adult care events date organisers to avoid a clash.  It is great that they are finally providing full day events for any adults with T1 (it has been a battle to get them to allow people in if they are over 30!!!) so it would be good to avoid clashes if possible.


Yes, I'll try to bear it in mind


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'll try to bear it in mind


Thanks


----------



## HOBIE

Good luck SB. Look after us oldies


----------



## Grogg1

You don't need a passport to come to Wales!


----------



## SB2015

The list of T1 Away days is now on the DUK care events website and they are open to all adults this year.

Having winged about them needing to open these up to people over the age of 30 I am determined to get to one of them.  The only date I can do is the one in Glasgow on Sun 4 June.  The Glasgow forum meet is listed for the following Saturday.  Such a shame as it would have been brilliant if they were on the same weekend.  Any chance Northerner, although it is probably too late to change it.

Anyway I plan to make a weekend of it and enjoy the delights of Glasgow as a tourist as well as getting to the DUK day.


----------

